# Audio on a DVD-R/RW??



## Ryanb000 (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm out of CD-R's, is it possible to put audio on a dvd-r/rw?

thanks..

Ryan


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

To play in a *CD* player? no


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

only if you intend to play it in a dvd player


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what he said


----------

